

EULA limitations of liability overturned in court - dagw
http://www.freedom-to-tinker.com/blog/sroosa/software-license-agreement-takes-it-chin

======
dagw
Link to decision (pdf)
[http://ia360707.us.archive.org/15/items/gov.uscourts.hid.874...](http://ia360707.us.archive.org/15/items/gov.uscourts.hid.87427/gov.uscourts.hid.87427.36.0.pdf)

